# MCALISTERS MOCKINGBIRD FOOD jar



## carobran (Nov 21, 2011)

i saw a ground lip MCALISTERS MOCKINGBIRD FOOD jar the other day,are they worth anything?[]


----------



## Baydog51 (Nov 21, 2011)

I see them on Fleebay sometimes. They don't bring much.- Gary


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 21, 2011)

It is a fun jar...Mockingbird food...who would have thought.  Just don't pay much for it.
 Always wondered what the food was made from.  Mockingbirds are insect eaters. 
 Probably illegal to keep a Mockingbird now.


----------



## carobran (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah,i like it,price is $20,maybe ill pick one up off ebay[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> 
> Probably illegal to keep a Mockingbird now.


 Great call, it's actually ilegal to keep any migratory bird as a pet in the U.S.


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i saw a ground lip MCALISTERS MOCKINGBIRD FOOD jar the other day,are they worth anything?[]


 Mocking Bird isn't one word buddy and a McCalisters is a $25 jar on E-Bay....[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 21, 2011)

*


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 22, 2011)

Is the A missing or just weak embossing?  The M in Mocking Bird on mine is so weakly embossed you can hardly see it.  Quality control does not seem to have been a priority.


----------

